# New VA record striper, or is that NC?



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

63# fish caught by a VA angler, in a VA boat, out of a VA Beach port. BUT, the fish was caught in NC waters. New VA record or new NC record?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Va fish on NC forum??*

Yeap,folks this should be "our" new state record..


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Looks like it was*

checked in at a VA Beach station. I don't know who will get the record. Based on where it was caught it should go to NC. We'll see, The story is on Tidal Fish....Tightlines

*Check the VA boards on TF*


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Question*

If I go out with Cato an we steam up to Va cuz thats where th bite is, an I catch a citation striper. Do I get a Va citation or a NC citation?


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

WELL ITS sorta like being from va, driving a va car from a va town.but ya driving on a north carolina highway. the trooper aint gonna give ya a va ticket


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Well said Topsail! With this cold weather, i needed that!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well ok, but can a NC cop give me a ticket if I cross th line?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Well Clyde said*

That he heard from another board that Va rules state that if you leave out of a Va port,catch the fish,don't go to another port inbetween,it's a Va fish?? Sounds kinda like a "bogus rule" to me,if you catch the fish in NC waters,should be a NC fish.. Don't really matter as someone said earlier,it just leaves the 60 lb record here in NC as a "sittin duck"...


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

*Fishy Story*

Good Ol' Virginny!

Leave it to Virginia to claim a fish legally caught in North Carolina waters! What is next? Politics at its worst. Shameful!!! (Nice fish though)

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/vswft/state-record-striper_01-30-04.htm

macman


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Is it me or what's up with that fish's mouth?*

It's in the same positionas the lady is holding it on the boat and in the pic, where VA announces it as a new state record.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

It's been said a hundred times on every fishing forum out there, the fish in question was caught within the guidelines of the Va. state tournament. Same thing as going 50 mis. offshore to get a Tuna, Tog or Mahi, not "state" waters but still within the guidelines used by everyone. Let it go, please!


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Jay B

Dont get your panties in a bunch....... Its just a topic to talk about......no harm in it....

I mean do you have emotional ties to this fish? lol Did she break your heart and leave you for another lure?     

Tiny


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

No Tiny, no personal attachment to either angler or fish (even though I would of loved to have been the one on the other end of that rod!), just get tired of that same topic with all of it's negative innuendoes attached being brought up over and over. Kinda like kicking a dog turd, it smells every time, just a little less each time, but it still stinks.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*mayb if she was ta stand*

  on the NC/ Va boader she,d get both NC/Va record :jawdrop:


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Fellas,

Here is the "skinny" I received from Mr. Bain (Va Marine Resources Commission) when I questioned him about this scenario: "Virtually all states which have borders with other states and share contiguous waters make provisions for these situations; Virginia is similar to many states in that it will recognize fish caught on a boat which leaves from and returns to a Virginia port without landing in another jurisdiction; in addition, Virginia has an additional requirement not required by in many other states: requiring the fish be caught "in waters regularly and commonly fished" by boats leaving from and returning to Virginia ports. That means we will not recognize a fish taken in areas which are not a part of the usual fishing pattern of Virginia boats. CMB" So let it be written... So let it be done. Fish On!

Macman


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Since this thread is still going..  I'll put in some more of my 2penny's worth.. By saying that it should be a NC state record was not in any way shape or form "demeaning" the catch. The lady that caught that has my congrats and I'm sure the congrats of many others that envy catching such a fish.. Also,the fish would have been an NC record had the "rolls" been reversed.....In no way is anyone saying the catch is illegal,or implying any other conotations that would belittle that fish or her.. As was reportedly done to the gentleman that caught the world record striper.. It's a "VA-NC thing" so get over it..  
After having seen where in a Va port and fishing in NC waters,and entering back in the same Va port you can get a state record,I'm more than satisfied that it is a Va state record! As far as "normal Va fishing paterns for Va boats",I would consider NC ,when looking for stripers,to be a normal fishing patern for a Va boat at that time of yr if they wanted to catch a fish..


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Go figure*

would that would be that criteria hold the same as from the chesapeake to the maryland areas too ??


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't know about Maryland,but many NC boats go after white marlin in Va waters,and get citations and records,so it's "retroactive" between Va and NC. You leave NC port,NC record,same for Va.. After this "striper post" I got an edumaction on it....


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

me to , but it,s prolly the same I mean if you dont know your border line,s before you go out and get checkd out in the waters you could b up the Creek specially on the limits like 25 croaker limits , just seem,s a lil screwy ta me


----------

